# best substrate????



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello, i currently am debating on what substrate to use for my 2 55 gallons. in the one tank, i was thinking jungle val because it grows easy and grows fast. in the other tank i was going to do specifically for angel fish. i was going to go with more simple plants because i am not as experienced with plants. i definitely want amazon swords because they are from south america just like the angels. maybe some other types of simple plants too. but what substrate would you recommend? also, something that does not affect my water parameters


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The substrate from my understanding is not the most important thing.Many here use pool filter sand,blasting sand or gravel.The rquirements of your plants(the ones you choose) will be the most important.Some use "root tabs",a fertalizer that you place under plants in whtever substrate you choose,and others "dose" fertalizers of liquid.The plants requirements should dictate what you do.
If you ask what you need for a certain plant (or several you would like),I'm sure some of our plant experts will chime in with great info!


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

I have used seachem plant substrates and they worked well but my favorite is a product from aquariumplants.com It is there own formula and it works wonders. My plants have never looked so good even after using it for 5 years I have not had to add any fertalizers.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Any of the planted substrates work good for stem plants but are very expensive, the dirtsubstrate with a sand or gravel topping is a mess waiting to happen. As the Bandit said regular sand or gravel is your cheapest option with root tabs added for your vals and other stems and water dosing for your amazon swords annubias and floating plants.
Read up on each plant it is important to know how to plant each how much light they require as well as how they absorb their nutrients.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I am by no means an expert on substrates, but I have used several kinds. Gravel is nice, keeps the plants weighted in nice. Not to good for bottom dweller fish though. I found one mix that is a cross between sand and gravel. Not near as course as gravel, but not as fine as sand either. My plants are doing rather well in it with only a little liquid CO2. I found a black sand from petco this is sure nice to look at. Tank is just now starting it's cycle, so I can't say how it will do with plants. One word of caution about sand....when I stirred the sand up, my hob filter intake was rather close to the sand. It sucked up the sand and clogged the impeller. I will have to either lower the level of sand or raise the intake. But I sure do love the look of it so far.

Hope you have a great day


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have used a fairly cheap product that is in 4 of my tanks (all planted) to some level. It can be found at any Tractor Supply company and is called safe-t-sorb. It cost $5 for 40lbs and should be enough to do both of your tanks with at least 2-3". Takes a lot of rinsing but does look very natural.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Personally I think the best substrate is what you like the looks of. The plants you have chosen will grow in just about any substrate. Heavy root feeders need fert tabs put under the plant. like the swords the others will need a little fert from dosing the water. But it won't take much.


----------



## herns (Jul 16, 2012)

Eco complete is ok. But if you want the best, IME , try ADA Amazonia.


----------



## ICFROGS (Jul 28, 2013)

I like flourite for planted tanks


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

I have used most of the commercial substrates and I have several combos depending on what you are trying to achieve. For example the tank below uses Mr. Aqua soil (best thing since sliced bread) but I hid it with the sand to give it a unique look:

https://sphotos-a-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1148929_573123769392711_438263689_n.jpg

For a fully planted tank, I like using an inch and half of flourite unrinsed ( to keep the nutrients) and cap it with another inch or two of Mr.Aqua soil. 

Never leave flourite uncapped as it will cloud up your water. I like the MrAqua stuff over ADA because it does not leach ammonia nor does it cloud up in big tanks. My wife and I have tried all the brands of soils to see what really works. In our business giving people bad advice can cost you a lot.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use black blasting sand in all my tanks. Easy to plant and looks great. For my root feeders like the swords I stuff a root tab under the base of the plant so they get plenty to eat. Stems benefit from the water column not really the substrate so keep that in mind. 

Really it is a matter of taste. What you think looks best.


----------

